# EK43 - limited edition ???



## mazi

Hello. I found this on instagram #ek43. Any idea from where is it?


----------



## Dylan

I believe it is just an ek43 with its legs chopped off and its feet reattached.


----------



## risky

I'm not sure, but the purple one might be the first bit of "coffee s***" my wife would actually be happy to have in the kitchen!


----------



## Xpenno

Looks like EK on a Santos base with some custom bits.


----------



## Dylan

Xpenno said:


> Looks like EK on a Santos base with some custom bits.


That was it, Santos base, not cut down...


----------



## garydyke1

and the on/off switch.

and the dial .

and the gasket between the faceplate and the body.

Its cute!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Jack Russell EK43. Woof, woof.


----------



## risky

Makes me ask the question: Why is the normal EK43 so tall?

Also any ideas where to get that purple spray paint?


----------



## Mr O

From a light I think


----------



## Mr O

Probably so tall to get a 1kg bag under to fill easy?


----------



## risky

Mr O said:


> Probably so tall to get a 1kg bag under to fill easy?


Duh! Talk about forgetting the obvious.

As for 'a light' I don't think it's the light that's causing the colour is it?


----------



## jeebsy

Wee sex kitten


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Wee sex kitten


Firstly... Don't call me kitten, secondly I'm not into that sort of thing


----------



## jeebsy

Xpenno said:


> Looks like EK on a Santos base with some custom bits.


Look at that switch!


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Look at that switch!


I know mate, drool worthy indeed!


----------



## jeebsy

Eat shit, R120


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Look at that switch!


You need to get out more


----------



## Phil104

risky said:


> Duh! Talk about forgetting the obvious.
> 
> As for 'a light' I don't think it's the light that's causing the colour is it?


It is - there's something in the light bouncing off it in the first picture causing that purple effect - picture 2 is clearer. I thought maybe it is light reflecting off something the barista is wearing.


----------



## risky

Phil104 said:


> It is - there's something in the light bouncing off it in the first picture causing that purple effect - picture 2 is clearer. I thought maybe it is light reflecting off something the barista is wearing.


I wondered if people were thinking that but they are different machines. Picture one has #002 by the switch, picture 2 has #004.

http://iconosquare.com/p/1007964117288091321_183184862

Caption says "Limited editions all over World of Coffee! Thanks @mahlkonigusa . We love you!#ek43#004"

Mahlkonig are exhibiting at stand C8 at the World of Coffee exhibition, 16-18th June, Gothenburg, Sweden.

The purple one was posted by a different instagram user who is also at the World of Coffee exhibition.

http://iconosquare.com/p/1007843832178022087_39310644


----------



## Terranova

And this is #003 tomorrow with a volumetric dosing on top.


----------



## risky

I've seen that doser mod before. Interesting that the focus here seems to be on domestic use?


----------



## Mr O

risky said:


> Duh! Talk about forgetting the obvious.
> 
> As for 'a light' I don't think it's the light that's causing the colour is it?


probably not after closer inspection....

Umm I don't know where you get that paint from


----------



## Terranova

risky said:


> I've seen that doser mod before. Interesting that the focus here seems to be on domestic use?


The volumetric dosing was invent by the pharma industry, modified by Versalab and then again modified by someone else for the EK43.

It is made for high volume coffee bars which saves them more than 15k€ a year by barista hours and pre dosing procedure.

Works more accurate than the retention remaining in the EK.

The color of these EK's is always an unspectacular black powder coating, by instagram you can just change the colors. (don't know how you call that option in the app)


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Eat shit, R120


clunk clunk goes the ek switch!


----------



## Terranova

Mahlkönig made 100 EK's of this limited version without Matts face on it.


----------



## charris

Terranova said:


> Mahlkönig made 100 EK's of this limited version without Matts face on it.


Price? All sold out I guess.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Terranova said:


> Mahlkönig made 100 EK's of this limited version without Matts face on it.


Bound to affect resale value then


----------



## Dallah

How much extra is an EK43 without the Pergface on it? I really do value everything he has done in speciality coffee but its reaching saturation/annoyance levels.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

.....reaching??


----------



## goodq

Didn't John Gordon have a short EK43. Not sure if it was official or he made his own, I remember seeing it last years UKBC






I certainly would be in the market for one if they make a short one.

Sorry for the stupid question (could be off topic, if so sorry again!). Does the EK43 have to be single dosed? Can't it be used with a full hopper?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Terranova said:


> Mahlkönig made 100 EK's of this limited version without Matts face on it.


Do you know if there is anything in the pipeline for this version of the EK becoming available for retail?


----------



## Mrboots2u

goodq said:


> Didn't John Gordon have a short EK43. Not sure if it was official or he made his own, I remember seeing it last years UKBC


Home modded

Doubtful a short version will be made this close to the peak arriving


----------



## coffeechap

goodq said:


> Didn't John Gordon have a short EK43. Not sure if it was official or he made his own, I remember seeing it last years UKBC


it hink at the rate that it grinds, it would be difficult to get dosing accurate with a timer


----------



## coffeechap

hmmmmm, I think I need to get some eks to plonk on the santos bases that I have!


----------



## Terranova

goodq said:


> Didn't John Gordon have a short EK43. Not sure if it was official or he made his own


It was his own version, also the PF holder.



goodq said:


> Sorry for the stupid question (could be off topic, if so sorry again!). Does the EK43 have to be single dosed? Can't it be used with a full hopper?


The question is not stupid, but the EK would finish the Kg inside the hopper in 10sec or so.

To have it with a full hopper and single dose you need to get the volumetric dosing system.


----------



## robashton

Bulldog Edition (Square Mile's joint) have a little EK on legs like this - it even has a really nice SM decal on it too.

I asked about the decal yesterday and then the barista started giving me a lecture about Matt Perger at 6:30am, smfh.


----------



## MarkyP

coffeechap said:


> hmmmmm, I think I need to get some eks to plonk on the santos bases that I have!


Have you?


----------



## goodq

Mrboots2u said:


> Home modded
> 
> Doubtful a short version will be made this close to the peak arriving


True, good point. Can't wait for the Peak to come out. Can't find anything on when they will be releasing it. Would be difficult to choose from a used price tag shortened EK or a Peak. Certainly want to upgrade grinders for xmas.


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> hmmmmm, I think I need to get some eks to plonk on the santos bases that I have!


You need to give me one of those Santos bases


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That's a lush ickle thing. I don't really like them on the longer leg/stand as it just looks unstable to me even if they are 'that' good.

They make me think of a planes engine just taken out and whacked on a stand or like a custom car with all the engine sticking out of the bonnet. Just remove all the shell and gubbings then whack the innards/workings on a stand, that bit I like a lot.


----------



## robashton

If you decide to mod your EK and trim it down Jeebsy you realise I'll be at your door asking you to do mine as well


----------



## coffee_omega

Mahlkonig are producing this 200 x EK43 Limited Edition ONLY. They showcased it at Gothenburg this week, there are few extra functionality, comes with standard 750g hopper option to use 500g available.

Price wise it will be £150 approx more than the standard EK43

We have few on order ........


----------



## jeebsy

Christ. What's your price for an EK?


----------



## charris

This could be perfect but I do not understand why they have not included an electronic timer. How are you going to use the hopper to accurate grind a certain dose? This gets worse considering how fast is this grinder.

So from what I understand the only way to use are: 1) Single Dosing 2) Frank's dosing adapter? - or am I missing something?


----------



## coffee_omega

jeebsy said:


> Christ. What's your price for an EK?


Guess your referring to the standard EK43? £1649 + VAT


----------



## jeebsy

So looking at about selling mine+500 to get the sexy version. Hmm


----------



## Beanosaurus

I'm getting far too EKcited...


----------



## jeebsy

charris said:


> This could be perfect but I do not understand why they have not included an electronic timer. How are you going to use the hopper to accurate grind a certain dose? This gets worse considering how fast is this grinder.
> 
> So from what I understand the only way to use are: 1) Single Dosing 2) Frank's dosing adapter? - or am I missing something?


The Peak is for you by the sound of it

One of the big USPs on this is that it's so good for single dosing - you can use it for different espressos and filters no problem. Run it with a timer and a hopper on and it'll lose that. It's also fast, the timer would need about a million decimal places.


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Taff

Confirmed as a limited run of 222 by Mr. Perger on his twitter and insta. Probably all sold now!


----------



## froggystyle

bagged one!!


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> bagged one!!


Really? Where from?


----------



## coffee_omega

Froggystyle from where?


----------



## jeebsy

Not sure I believe him


----------



## froggystyle

nah just kidding...

You getting any in Coffee Omega?


----------



## froggystyle

Guessing everyone is now calling round uk distributors asking the question....


----------



## coffee_omega

froggystyle said:


> nah just kidding...
> 
> You getting any in Coffee Omega?


U bet!!!! We have some reserved for us....... Not many as the 200 is equally distributed amount all distributors worldwide.


----------



## jeebsy

What can I sell, what can I sell....


----------



## froggystyle

The mahlkoenig site seems to be running very slow for some reason!


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> What can I sell, what can I sell....


A liver?


----------



## coffee_omega

froggystyle said:


> The mahlkoenig site seems to be running very slow for some reason!


Too many ppl searching for ek43 limited edition, lool


----------



## garydyke1

There is a HUGE design fault .

How can I fit my chemex directly underneath for grinding directly into the filter ?


----------



## coffee_omega

jeebsy said:


> What can I sell, what can I sell....


Can't be that bad!


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> A liver?


Stopped drinking six months ago so it might just about be ready to market


----------



## froggystyle

Any idea on pricing Coffee Omega?


----------



## coffee_omega

froggystyle said:


> Any idea on pricing Coffee Omega?


Nothing yet, awaiting official price list from mahlkonig. But anticipate approx £150 more than standard ek43


----------



## jeebsy

1799+VAT roughly


----------



## froggystyle

So maybe 10-20 hitting the Uk?


----------



## coffee_omega

froggystyle said:


> So maybe 10-20 hitting the Uk?


Correct, 20 or so


----------



## jeebsy

coffee_omega said:


> Can't be that bad!


If Maslow redid his hierarchy of needs now this EK would be right under wifi


----------



## froggystyle

My mind is busy doing lots of maths......


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> There is a HUGE design fault .
> 
> How can I fit my chemex directly underneath for grinding directly into the filter ?


Yellow Pages, Gary!


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> There is a HUGE design fault .
> 
> How can I fit my chemex directly underneath for grinding directly into the filter ?


Cut a hole in the worktop and make a Chemex recess


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> My mind is busy doing lots of maths......


Still want that refrac?


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Cut a hole in the worktop and make a Chemex recess


Theres an Oven directly below. I struggling to see any benefits other than for little people or someone needing more headspace . Will save my dollars for a Peak


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> Still want that refrac?


Cant afford it, something else has my eye


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Theres an Oven directly below. I struggling to see any benefits other than for little people or someone needing more headspace . Will save my dollars for a Peak


Pre-warmer for your brewer

It's just the switch I want really, i'd try to chop it myself...


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Pre-warmer for your brewer
> 
> It's just the switch I want really, i'd try to chop it myself...


......(Puts onesie on and opens a bag of popcorn )


----------



## froggystyle

Makes it more kitchen friendly in my eyes, i had a good look at the ek43 when i picked up the E10, it just looked too imposing, would never have looked good in the kitchen, this one however may....


----------



## Beanosaurus




----------



## froggystyle

Sold out to retailers i guess.


----------



## Beanosaurus

froggystyle said:


> Sold out to retailers i guess.


Surely its a no brainer to mass produce these - its what people want.

HEAR ME NOW MAHLKONIG!


----------



## malling

Beanosaurus said:


> Surely its a no brainer to mass produce these - its what people want.
> 
> HEAR ME NOW MAHLKONIG!


At least until the PEAK hits the market. After all I think the vast majority striving for high yield, just want a grinder capable of delivering shots resembling what you get from a ek43 and with a wider adjustment range, but without the faff, the Ek43 Mini Limited edition doesn't bring that to the table from the look of it.

But it dos indeed look gorgeous and well kind-of cute.. Wouldn't mind owning one but the price


----------



## Beanosaurus

malling said:


> At least until the PEAK hits the market. After all I think the vast majority striving for high yield, just want a grinder capable of delivering shots resembling what you get from a ek43 and with a wider adjustment range, but without the faff, the Ek43 Mini Limited edition doesn't bring that to the table from the look of it.


Well I'd argue its different courses, I'd just want an EK that fits in my house and use another grinder for OD espresso.


----------



## Doozerless

Beanosaurus said:


> Well I'd argue its different courses, I'd just want an EK that fits in my house and use another grinder for OD espresso.


An angle grinder and this could sort the problem.


----------



## jeebsy

Just been quoted £78 for a Santos base including all the base plate, screws and bits. Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Is that what makes it the dinky one?


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah

http://www.home-barista.com/advice/one-grinder-to-rule-them-all-again-t29477-20.html

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BgQ_kbzIIAAX7_p.jpg

I was expecting the base to be £150-200


----------



## froggystyle

Video it yeah?

Want to see the sweat on your brow when making that first cut!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Yeah
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/advice/one-grinder-to-rule-them-all-again-t29477-20.html
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BgQ_kbzIIAAX7_p.jpg
> 
> I was expecting the base to be £150-200


BUY BUY BUY bye bye!


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Video it yeah?
> 
> Want to see the sweat on your brow when making that first cut!


Cutting isn't an option, would be too much of a gamble with slim chances of a getting it looking good.

Didn't think the Santos base would be anywhere near that cheap (cutting would have been at least £200) so if it does get modded it's defo going to be replacement base rather than chop



Sk8-bizarre said:


> BUY BUY BUY bye bye!


Need to check power cable etc, and that it will defo fit (the bases in those pics have power switches on the right as you face the grinder, the Santos has them on the left) but for £70 delivered it's almost certainly worth a punt


----------



## risky

Much cheaper than I was expecting! A must buy! (no pressure )


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Second picture you posted was the one I remember seeing. While being obviously rated the EK43 would be out of the question size wise uuummm probably, I think, for me along with price BUT when I saw that picture I went ok it's rated and it just got bloody sexy!!


----------



## jeebsy

John Gordon just said on Twitter he had never been that up close and personal with a Santos base. A US forum said the bases he used were off an ancient Mahlkonig. Wonder if the Santos will fit after all.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

A little wait then, play safe.


----------



## froggystyle

Santos No 1 looks about right?


----------



## ronsil

jeebsy said:


> Just been quoted £78 for a Santos base including all the base plate, screws and bits. Hmmmmmmmmm.


My word that's cheap,cheap.

Would seriously give that some thought if I hadn't had our new kitchen designed to fit my EK on a lower drawer section. Brings the head up to same height as the Vesuvius.

Let's see it when you have done the job,as I 'm sure you will. AND don't overlook the orange stripe:whistle:


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Santos No 1 looks about right?


That's what everyone seems to have thought was the 'doner' for the custom EK base but they guy who made them just told me he didn't use the Santos base after all.

At £78 it might be worth a punt but painting+a nice switch would probably cost the same again


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It always grows money wise doesn't it........pain in the butt. It all depends on if it works most importantly then cash flow and if you have a project or not at the moment I suppose after all we are talking more aesthetics here than practical or improvements in the cup, yeah?


----------



## Dylan

On a grinder with that price tag in the first place, its a relatively reasonable amount of money to convert it.


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> That's what everyone seems to have thought was the 'doner' for the custom EK base


I think I've seen it, is it this one?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

You can only use that grinder when your drunk..........which you may have well been when editing that photo


----------



## Jon

Sk8-bizarre said:


> You can only use that grinder when your drunk..........which you may have well been when editing that photo


What!?

That's been edited?!

Hard to tell to be honest.


----------



## jeebsy

Need to price a few more boring bits I forgot on the original quote and to work out if they're required

View attachment 16127


*01401* - painted base

*01403* - base plate

01404

*01406* - rubber foot

01407 - washer

*01408* - screw for foot

01409

*01410* - screws for cap?

01412

01413

01414

01415

01419

01422

01435 - switch - not needed

If Santos make the bits to secure the capacitor etc on it'll be easier to use them rather than butchering the Mahlkonig parts


----------



## jlarkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> You can only use that grinder when your drunk..........which you may have well been when editing that photo


that was kind of the look I was going for + if I spent long enough on it to make it look anything other than shite we'd be hours passed it having any relevance .


----------



## robashton

I don't really understand the problem with the height of the EK - is it just an aesthetics thing?


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> I don't really understand the problem with the height of the EK - is it just an aesthetics thing?


The difference in height can affect EY - less moisture in the air at altitude affects the grind distribution and so you can't push the EY as high without getting undesirable flavours. Knocking 12 inches off it solves that.


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> The difference in height can affect EY - less moisture in the air at altitude affects the grind distribution and so you can't push the EY as high without getting undesirable flavours. Knocking 12 inches off it solves that.


I've heard less believable things out of some barista's mouths... honestly.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

robashton said:


> I've heard less believable things out of some barista's mouths... honestly.


I'm still not sure whether it was a joke...


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> That's what everyone seems to have thought was the 'doner' for the custom EK base but they guy who made them just told me he didn't use the Santos base after all.


But it looks identical? I can't see any differences. But then again the Santos and the EK43 look a bit similar, is it possible the Santos and this 'anchient Malkoenig' were both made by the same company and sold under different badges?


----------



## jeebsy

Stop quoting the doner post!

The look identical to me except power switch hole is on opposite sides. Could be the bases share the same cast (if they are cast) from way back when. Once the prices are all confirmed its worth a punt.


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> Stop quoting the doner post!


Getting hungry?


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> Getting hungry?


No, it hurts every time I read it though


----------



## jeebsy

Big JG just confirmed on Twitter that mahlkonig gave him the bases. Doesn't mean they are mk bases though...


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> Big JG just confirmed on Twitter that mahlkonig gave him the bases. Doesn't mean they are mk bases though...


That's what I was getting at. 'They are old MK bases...' sounds like a good way to avoid any legal issues arising by using a Santos base. More likely 'use these and don't ask where we found them'


----------



## jeebsy

Could be bad PR saying they're from a competitor too.

Santos take a few days to quote on stuff but think i'll give this a crack once they come back with the additional bits.


----------



## coffeechap

I would be amazed if that base is not identical to the santos one and they have been using that base for 30 plus years


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> I would be amazed if that base is not identical to the santos one and they have been using that base for 30 plus years


Ever seen it on a Mahlkonig? They're not usually renowned for their small grinders


----------



## jeebsy

Parts ordered yo


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> Parts ordered yo


Now we're talking!


----------



## jeebsy

Confirmation email said estimated dispatch date of August 2016, they're looking into if that's a dummy/default date at the moment, otherwise it's a massive sadface


----------



## JamesWallace

jeebsy said:


> Confirmation email said estimated dispatch date of August 2016


By then the K30 peak will be out and us EK43 owners will be viewed as savages


----------



## risky

JamesWallace said:


> By then the K30 peak will be out and us EK43 owners will be viewed as savages


If that results in a sudden influx of second hand ek43s on the market, all the better!


----------



## jeebsy

Peak owners will still be handgrinding for brewed though


----------



## The Systemic Kid

risky said:


> If that results in a sudden influx of second hand ek43s on the market, all the better!


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## robashton

Yeah, perhaps a few mythos but I don't see the peak as competing with the EK..


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Killer factor with the EK43 is its ability to get the best out of lighter roasts as espresso and pour over. Doesn't quite hit the spot a big conical can with medium plus roasts for espresso.


----------



## jeebsy

It makes EKspresso on demand, if you want that then it's Peak time baby


----------



## coffee_omega

EK43 LD arriving next week members, still have 2 units available had to increase our order due to number of enquiries. When they are gone they are gone. Value will retain on these as they are LD. And really doubt there will be influx of used ek43's.

RRP£1950 + vat

CF price £1888 + vat

DM or email [email protected]


----------



## risky

coffee_omega said:


> EK43 LD arriving next week members, still have 2 units available had to increase our order due to number of enquiries. When they are gone they are gone. Value will retain on these as they are LD. And really doubt there will be influx of used ek43's.
> 
> RRP£1950 + vat
> 
> CF price £1888 + vat
> 
> DM or email [email protected]


Any pictures? Why is it LD? 'Low Down'?

EDIT: A quick google suggests it's called the EK43 LE

Which makes far more sense.


----------



## coffee_omega

risky said:


> Any pictures? Why is it LD? 'Low Down'?


LD = limited edition


----------



## risky

coffee_omega said:


> LD = limited edition




__
http://instagr.am/p/6b29vnhWCh/

See my previous edit. According to Mahlkonig it's EK43 LE LIMITED EDITION? Which makes sense. Whereas LD really doesn't?


----------



## coffee_omega

risky said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/6b29vnhWCh/
> 
> See my previous edit. According to Mahlkonig it's EK43 LE LIMITED EDITION?


Lol, correct, typo.


----------



## risky

OK did think it was strange. Any pictures? Are they just the standard matt black with the lower base?


----------



## coffee_omega

No professional images yet! Yes Matt black only unless you get it sprayed privately. Short hopper, size etc awaiting full spec sheet from Hamburg.


----------



## risky

coffee_omega said:


> No professional images yet! Yes Matt black only unless you get it sprayed privately. Short hopper, size etc awaiting full spec sheet from Hamburg.


Excellent. The sooner we get pictures the sooner I can start printing them out and leaving them in subtle locations all over the house for my wife to find. Subliminal messaging.


----------



## Rhys

coffee_omega said:


> No professional images yet! Yes Matt black only unless you get it sprayed privately. Short hopper, size etc awaiting full spec sheet from Hamburg.


I've got a commercial photography degree, send one to me and I'll take some pics









I'd have to have it a while though, to catch the subtle shades of light from the different seasons...


----------



## coffee_omega

risky said:


> Excellent. The sooner we get pictures the sooner I can start printing them out and leaving them in subtle locations all over the house for my wife to find. Subliminal messaging.


Good idea!!! Lol


----------



## coffee_omega

Rhys said:


> I've got a commercial photography degree, send one to me and I'll take some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to have it a while though, to catch the subtle shades of light from the different seasons... opcorn:


I think my mobile phone will take pictures,


----------



## Rhys

coffee_omega said:


> I think my mobile phone will take pictures,


.... <walks off and sulks> .....</walks>

Worth a try I guess


----------



## coffee_omega

Rhys said:


> .... <walks off and sulks> .....
> 
> Worth a try I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </walks>


If it wasn't a LE than maybe but cannot on this occasion.


----------



## coffee_omega

Forum members £1888 + vat well worth it.


----------



## jeebsy

Over 650 more than a regular ek, it's a big premium


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Over 650 more than a regular ek, it's a big premium


especially as the base is less than £100


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> especially as the base is less than £100


With all the screws, rubber feet, base plate, capacitor holder etc it was 102 or something. The regular ek needs all those bits (and a base too) so the additional cost will be marginal. Only the sexy switch and the gasket are extra really


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It all makes me want one though! Sex dwarf.


----------



## jeebsy

Bits for the WeeK left santos on Friday. Should be here late this week or early next.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2375 by wjheenan, on Flickr

It kinda fits, so on to planning out the innards....


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> IMAG2375 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> It kinda fits, so on to planning out the innards....


Looks cool mate


----------



## robashton

Colour is wrong

...

....

not jealous at all


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Don!


----------



## coffee_omega

robashton said:


> Colour is wrong
> 
> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> not jealous at all


Standard black they must have got it painted!



Sk8-bizarre said:


> Don!


----------



## Daren

It's upside down Jeebsy - the beans will fall out... I'm sure I read that's not good


----------



## coffeechap

coffee_omega said:


> Standard black they must have got it painted!


its brown


----------



## jeebsy

EK under the cupboards?

  P1040803 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## coffee_omega

jeebsy said:


> EK under the cupboards?
> 
> P1040803 by wjheenan, on Flickr


With out the hopper! Lol hand feed the grinder


----------



## jeebsy

You hand feed/single dose even with the hopper on anyway...if you want the hopper:

  P1040800 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Rhys

Why does it look like it's about to take a dump? or is that just me lol


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> Colour is wrong


Painters tomorrow


----------



## jeebsy

Rhys said:


> Why does it look like it's about to take a dump? or is that just me lol


Brown legs....it's already gone


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> EK under the cupboards?
> 
> P1040803 by wjheenan, on Flickr


nice one dude and far cheaper than buying it done


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> Painters tomorrow


actually in the picture from the front with the hopper on it looks great in two tone! (Although given that this isn't the 80s perhaps I should not use that descriptor)


----------



## jeebsy

Orange base? Hmmm


----------



## robashton

Trying to picture it and I think I enjoy the mental image


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Orange base? Hmmm


Are you re-naming it Jeeps? Jimmy Krankie or Kenny Baker?


----------



## risky

Slammed! Orange base white body could work! Or possibly the opposite? Or just go full hog and do the whole thing orange? I think it would look bonkers, in a good way.


----------



## robashton

I assume the problem with painting the main unit orange still exists, not being able to remove the moving parts from the casing easily


----------



## jeebsy

I'm not really keen on full orange as it lives in my kitchen day to day. Don't think you could get them coated as the motor doesn't come out but John Gordon said he got his one wet sprayed. Just realised i need the top done as the well as the Santos base is narrow at the top, and i've just rewired it. Sheeeet


----------



## Terranova

Well done @jeebsy , I also got mine sprayed but your color combination looks really cool.


----------



## risky

Yeah wet spray is an option I suppose. Bit risky if it goes wrong.


----------



## jeebsy

I'll speak to the guys in the body shop tomorrow and see what they say. Hopefully there's a way to mask the vents off.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2395 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Naked, ready for a tan


----------



## MarkyP

How easy was the conversion to do?


----------



## jeebsy

I'll tell you when it's finished


----------



## jeebsy

Getting it back tomorrow at 9am, should be functioning by tomorrow night but will still have a few finishing touches to iron out


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> IMAG2375 by wjheenan, on Flickr


I knew I had seen this before....


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Getting it back tomorrow at 9am, should be functioning by tomorrow night but will still have a few finishing touches to iron out


Don't iron it .... that wont help at all


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Don't iron it .... that wont help at all


A bit like your kitchen curtains







They are forum legends. I'm thinking of starting a Bootsy curtains appreciation club


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> A bit like your kitchen curtains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are forum legends. I'm thinking of starting a Bootsy curtains appreciation club


do it


----------



## jeebsy

P1040809 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1040807 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1040806 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1040804 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Seems to have developed an ultra low RPM, always on function though...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That my friend is utterly desirable!!!

........and then I read it. So yeah just get working and your onto a winner lol


----------



## coffee_omega

jeebsy said:


> P1040809 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> P1040807 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> P1040806 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> P1040804 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> Seems to have developed an ultra low RPM, always on function though...


Looks amazing..... Who did you get this sprayed by? Is the grinder from over seas?


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffee_omega said:


> Looks amazing..... Who did you get this sprayed by? Is the grinder from over seas?


Scotland


----------



## jeebsy

coffee_omega said:


> Looks amazing..... Who did you get this sprayed by? Is the grinder from over seas?


It's my old EK, I modded it:

  IMAG2382 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG2391 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Got it sprayed at Impact in Glasgow


----------



## coffee_omega

jeebsy said:


> It's my old EK, I modded it:
> 
> IMAG2382 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> IMAG2391 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> Got it sprayed at Impact in Glasgow


Friend u really need to be head hunted by Mahlkonig, lol

This is awesome!!!


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> That my friend is utterly desirable!!!
> 
> ........and then I read it. So yeah just get working and your onto a winner lol


It didn't blow up, that's the main thing. Should be fixable...


----------



## coffeechap

just awesome mate


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> It's my old EK, I modded it:
> 
> IMAG2391 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> Got it sprayed at Impact in Glasgow


Oh man this picture is like something out of a horror film. You have serious cojones mate!


----------



## mrsimba

Fantastic stuff!!! Well done!


----------



## Daren

coffee_omega said:


> Looks amazing..... Who did you get this sprayed by? Is the grinder from over seas?





Mrboots2u said:


> Scotland


----------



## Daren

Looks soooo much better Jeebsy - great work


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Looks soooo much better Jeebsy - great work


But will it be practical.....(don't care)


----------



## Neill

Looks great. Just needs an orange dial on it.


----------



## robashton

Absolutely stunning, I think I'll stick with the classic height one for the foreseeable future but wow.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> But will it be practical.....(don't care)


Fits in kitchen easier

It all started here days - easier to transport setup where ever needed etc

Practical I think so, sexier I think so. For those with wifeys who may not like rather than shrug shoulders and roll eyes like mine, I think so.......

It seems more practical and SEXY!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Could we really have a genuine contender for 'bigger is not always better'


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> Looks great. Just needs an orange dial on it.


3fe posted a couple on twitter but never actually seen them for sale


----------



## Jon

risky said:


> Oh man this picture is like something out of a horror film. You have serious cojones mate!


Oh my. That's some serious commitment to change - what if you change your mind!?

This is a bit like a face tattoo; no easy mind-changing.


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> Oh my. That's some serious commitment to change - what if you change your mind!?
> 
> This is a bit like a face tattoo; no easy mind-changing.


Apart from the paint it's all reversible


----------



## MarkyP

it does look absolutely fantastic...

Well done!


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> 3fe posted a couple on twitter but never actually seen them for sale


What about asking @timmyjj21 if he is able to rustle something up?


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> Apart from the paint it's all reversible


I'm sure you won't want to anyway! Looks good.


----------



## timmyjj21

risky said:


> What about asking @timmyjj21 if he is able to rustle something up?


That's a possibility...it looks to be pretty thin, so need to go 1mm acrylic, and getting the line definition might be tricky without using 2 laminated bits of coloured acrylic. Feel free to PM me!

Edit: actually, It could be amazing if you can source a piece of anodized aluminium in the colour you want. The laser won't cut it (need to be hand done, sorry no CNC router at present) but it will etch the anodized layer


----------



## jeebsy

It's alive and kicking like a mule


----------



## funinacup

The lower centre of gravity will be helpful when carting it about!


----------



## jeebsy

funinacup said:


> The lower centre of gravity will be helpful when carting it about!


Definitely, will fit nicely in a footwell now. Put it in a the footwell last week and it looked quite snug until I went round a corner and it toppled almost snapping the gear stick.


----------



## Neill

Love the way the camera shook when you turned it on!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> It's alive and kicking like a mule


Don't remember ever seeing one in the flesh or at least not for long as now I have realised something. Either Jeebsy is really really small OR the EK even it that form is still a bit of a beast!.......and a converted grain mill thing pfffft get lost its like I said it's a flipping Spitfires engine on stilts!!


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> Love the way the camera shook when you turned it on!


1.75 horsepower. More than @Daren 's scooter



Sk8-bizarre said:


> Don't remember ever seeing one in the flesh or at least not for long as now I have realised something. Either Jeebsy is really really small OR the EK even it that form is still a bit of a beast!.......and a converted grain mill thing pfffft get lost its like I said it's a flipping Spitfires engine on stilts!!












It might be short but she's all motor


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

See now why did you go and take one next to a Classic. You know it's overkill, you know I want and like it already. That's just underhanded tease tactics dude!!!


----------



## jlarkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> See now why did you go and take one next to a Classic. You know it's overkill, you know I want and like it already. That's just underhanded tease tactics dude!!!


It does look great like that, next to a classic


----------



## matisse

My EK43 LE arrived this week, its juts like the big one, but smaller, and with a better dial.


----------



## froggystyle

£2k ??

Crazy money.


----------



## risky

matisse said:


> My EK43 LE arrived this week, its juts like the big one, but smaller, and with a better dial.


Photos please!

Does it have the portafilter holder seen in some pictures? I'm not sure why they changed the design of that for the barista version.


----------



## froggystyle

Isn't the LE just the stumpy version?

The one with the PF holder is due out next year?


----------



## matisse

correct, the Barista has no release date AFAIK, it has the portafilter holder and modified spout.

Pic on the Instagram accoun for the shop, https://www.instagram.com/fcpcoffee/

we've since added the stumpy ditting hopper.


----------



## risky

froggystyle said:


> Isn't the LE just the stumpy version?
> 
> The one with the PF holder is due out next year?


There is a photo doing the rounds of an LE with a portafilter holder. Not a fork type thing like the barista version, the portafilter looks like it attaches to the grinder like it does to the group head. The two are totally sealed.

I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## risky

Found it!








as you can see the pf is actually locked into the grinder. Much better looking arrangement IMO but can see how they would need to sell adapters based on what pf you have. Hence the design they have chosen to go for.

Ok on closer inspection. This is not an LE. It's somebody's custom hack job with a santos base a la Jeebsy.


----------



## Flibster

That was the one John Gordon used in the UKBC. Lovely job it was too.


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> Found it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see the pf is actually locked into the grinder. Much better looking arrangement IMO but can see how they would need to sell adapters based on what pf you have. Hence the design they have chosen to go for.
> 
> Ok on closer inspection. This is not an LE. It's somebody's custom hack job with a santos base a la Jeebsy.


Bulldog edition in London had one set up like that said they were getting a bit of retention so went back to the thwacker


----------



## risky

Interesting. Looks good though.


----------



## EricC

And here is the factory version .................


----------



## yvesdemers

coffeechap said:


> hmmmmm, I think I need to get some eks to plonk on the santos bases that I have!


 I'll buy theses if you want to sell.


----------



## Keek

Anyone interested in an EK43LE?


----------



## Phobic

@Keek you can stick it in the for sale section when you have 5 posts, you might get some interest if the price and condition is right.

there's been an unused one on & off gumtree for a while, not selling as the seller is asking quite a lot for it.


----------

